# Claiming My Tax Back...



## TiptoeMushro (10 Oct 2008)

Hello all, I have had a look through the site and have not found a thread on this ( sorry if it is out there..... but i did look!)

I'm an independant full time student who worked about 60 hours a week through the summer to earn some cash and paid crazy amounts of tax (sometimes 200euro + a week)

I am wondering if there is a way i can claim some of this back, i am not receiving any form of help from the government ( as i am under 23 and my parents earn too much even though they are not helping me)

As i am renting an apartment i recently found out i am entitled to a tax credit but my landlord wont disclose his pps number!!

I am unsure if there is anything else that i may be entitled to? Is there anyone else in a similar position?

Thanks


----------



## calculator (13 Oct 2008)

Yes, you can reclaim tax paid - depending on how much you earned, you may get it all back as you'll have an allowance/credit for the full year but will have only worked a few months.   I presume you weren't on emergency tax and actually had a proper tax credit cert.

You can download form P50 from the revenue.ie site and send it back, along with P45 - see here:

[broken link removed]

If you get all your tax back, you won't get any more from the rental credit; if not, it's worth returning that form too.   (I got that allowance for a couple of years without the owner's PPS number, just his name, etc.)

ATB,
A.


----------



## Gondola (13 Oct 2008)

You just need to indicate name and address of your landlord. 
Add the PPS number if you have it, but you should be fine receiving rent relief with just name and address of the landlord.


----------



## LDFerguson (13 Oct 2008)

Gondola said:


> You just need to indicate name and address of your landlord.
> Add the PPS number if you have it, but you should be fine receiving rent relief with just name and address of the landlord.


 
Be aware that if your landlord is refusing to disclose his PPS number, there's a reasonable chance he's evading tax on the rent you're paying.  So by your claiming the tax relief, you're effectively notifying the Revenue that he's in receipt of rental income.  This is the correct thing for you to do, but you should be aware.


----------



## Graham_07 (13 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Be aware that if your landlord is refusing to disclose his PPS number, there's a reasonable chance he's evading tax on the rent you're paying. So by your claiming the tax relief, you're effectively notifying the Revenue that he's in receipt of rental income. This is the correct thing for you to do, but you should be aware.


 
"Aware"... that that landlord may get nasty, try raise the rent, try remove tenant? Rent relief tax credit has been around quite a while. Any landlord evading tax would be mostly likely well aware that they can be "shopped" without their PPS number by now. Tenants have, in the past, been denied this tax credit for fear of such actions as I mentioned. It is a form of bullying. It is also time for Revenue to start being more pro-active in using  the information they have on such landlords to "bring them into the system".


----------

